# Cisco Routers and Switches

## twister666

Hi guys!

I was wondering if someone can advise me what to do. I am learning cisco to prepare for ccna and then later for ccnp and since my school's lab sucks I decided to buy my own equipment. So I went and bought of ebay 4 x Cisco 3640 Routers and 4 x Cisco 3548 Switches. Now I got my first router and it has DB-9 to RJ-45 cable but neither my laptop nor desktop has that connection. What is the best adapter or cable to buy? Thanks in advance for all input...

----------

## Roman_Gruber

if you have a laptop buy a pcmcia serial adapter, quite expensive, but they work.

usb to serial converters most of them suck or they work 1 year, then they dont

if you have a tower pc, then go for a pci serial card.

----------

## twister666

Thanks for fast reply. I am trying to access routers and switches from both computers. My computer has only one pci card and it will be taken by my 4-ports ethernet card making total 6 for desktop (planning to run 6+ virtual computers on my desktop) Laptop has only one ethernet port. Is it possible just to buy some sort of converter from DB-9 to USB or RJ-45 or use roll over cable or something else. Really need cheap solution that will work for both computers.  Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## tutaepaki

Does either of your computers have a serial port? If so, it's probably a DB25, so you just need a DB9-DB25 converter.  You can pick this up for a couple of bucks from your local electronics store.

----------

## twister666

Hmmm. I do have one DB-25 in my desktop but thought that parallel port is not compatible with serial DB-9. I will go check in store this converter. Really dont want to spend more than what I already spent for the equipment. Thank you guys for input. Really helped. Learning from books is one thing and learning with hands on is something completely different.

----------

## twister666

Hello everyone!

I just managed to get friend's computer with serial port and started the router but have some error messages that don't know what they mean. Since I bought the router as it there is no return. Can anyone help me out. This is the message I get that goes in circles. It is the first time I see router so don't really know how to interpter the results. Maybe soeone here can help me. 

r15 = 0        r16 = 0        r17 = C100     r18 = 0        r19 = 3401C101                                                                          

r20 = 0        r21 = 60403F00 r22 = FFFFFFFF r23 = FFFF00FF r24 = 0                                                                   

r25 = 62032BA0 r26 = 0        r27 = 62032B9C r28 = 0        r29 = 62032B98                                                                          

r30 = 0        r31 = 62032B94 r32 = FFFFFFFF r33 = FFFFFFFF r34 = FFFFFFFF                                                                          

r35 = FFFFFFFF r36 = FFFFFFFF r37 = FFFFFFFF r38 = FFFFFFFF r39 = FFFFFFFF                                                                          

r40 = FFFFFFFF r41 = FFFFFFFF r42 = FFFFFFFF r43 = FFFFFFFF r44 = FFFFFFFF                                                                          

r45 = FFFFFFFF r46 = FFFFFFFF r47 = FFFFFFFF r48 = 0        r49 = 62032BD0                                                                          

r50 = 0        r51 = 0        r52 = 0        r53 = 3041F001 r54 = 0                                                                   

r55 = 30410000 r56 = FFFFFFFF r57 = FFFFFFFF r58 = 0        r59 = 61F284C8                                                                          

r60 = FFFFFFFF r61 = FFFFFFFF r62 = 0        r63 = 604409C0                                                           

sreg     = 3401C103 mdlo_hi    = 0        mdlo        = C350                                                            

mdhi_hi  = 0        mdhi       = 0        badvaddr_hi = FFFFFFFF                                                                

badvaddr = FFFFFFFF cause      = FFFFFFFF epc_hi      = 0                                                         

epc      = 604409C4 err_epc_hi = FFFFFFFF err_epc                                                         

%ERR-1-FATAL: Fatal error interrupt, reloading                                              

 err_stat=0x10              

=== Flushing messages (00:00:08 UTC Mon Mar 1 1993) ===                                                       

Queued messages:                

No fault history 0xFFFFFFFF. Need 11.1 (2) or                                             

                                            higher ROM                                                      

-Traceback= 0 0               

*** System received a System Error ***                                      

signal= 0x16, code= 0x0, context= 0x61f10528                                            

PC = 0x60403f24, Cause = 0x20, Status Reg = 0x34018002                                                      

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                                                                              

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.                                         

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memory                                                 

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled                                                             

open: file "c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin" not found                                             

open(): Open Error = -1                       

loadprog: error - on file open                              

boot: cannot load "flash:c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin"                                                

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                                                                              

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.                                         

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memory                                                 

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled                                                             

program load complete, entry point: 0x80008000, size: 0xb4df18                                                              

Self decompressing the image : #################################################                                                                                

############################################################################ [OK                                                                                

] 

Smart Init is enabled                     

smart init is sizing iomem                          

  ID            MEMORY_REQ                 TYPE                                               

000037          0X00056400 Combination Single Ethernet 2 WAN                                                            

000037          0X00056400 Combination Single Ethernet 2 WAN                                                            

                0X000F3BB0 public buffer pools                                              

                0X00211000 public particle pools                                                

TOTAL:          0X003B13B0                          

If any of the above Memory Requirements are                                           

"UNKNOWN", you may be using an unsupported                                          

configuration or there is a software problem and                                                

system operation may be compromised.                                    

Rounded IOMEM up to: 4Mb.                         

Using 3 percent iomem. [4Mb/128Mb]                                  

              Restricted Rights Legend                                      

Use, duplication, or disclosure by the Government is                                                    

subject to restrictions as set forth in subparagraph                                                    

(c) of the Commercial Computer Software - Restricted                                                    

Rights clause at FAR sec. 52.227-19 and subparagraph                                                    

(c) (1) (ii) of the Rights in Technical Data and Computer                                                         

Software clause at DFARS sec. 252.227-7013.                                           

           cisco Systems, Inc.                              

           170 West Tasman Drive                                

           San Jose, California 95134-1706                                          

Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software                                            

IOS (tm) 3600 Software (C3640-IK9S-M), Version 12.2(10b), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                                                                                

Copyright (c) 1986-2002 by cisco Systems, Inc.                                              

Compiled Thu 11-Jul-02 14:58 by pwade                                     

Image text-base: 0x60008930, data-base: 0x                                        

%ERR-1-GT64010: Fatal error, Parity error on master read                                                        

 cause=0x0110E083, mask=0x0CD01F00, real_cause=0x00100000                                                         

 bus_err_high=0x00000000, bus_err_low=0x32000000, addr_decode_err=0x14000470                                                                            

r0  = FFFFFFFF r1  = FFFFFFFF r2  = 0        r3  = 61C80000 r4  = 0                                                                   

r5  = B        r6  = FFFFFFFF r7  = BFC00000 r8  = 0        r9  = 2                                                                   

r10 = 0        r11 = 0        r12 = 0        r13 = 0        r14 = 0                                                                   

r15 = 0        r16 = 0        r17 = C100     r18 = 0        r19 = 3401C101                                                                          

r20 = 0        r21 = 60403F00 r22 = FFFFFFFF                                          

r25 = 62032BA0 r26 = 0        r27 = 62032B9C r28 = 0        r29 = 62032B98                                                                          

r30 = 0        r31 = 62032B94 r32 = FFFFFFFF r33 = FFFFFFFF r34 = FFFFFFFF                                                                          

r35 = FFFFFFFF r36 = FFFFFFFF r37 = FFFFFFFF r38 = FFFFFFFF r39 = FFFFFFFF                                                                          

r40 = FFFFFFFF r41 = FFFFFFFF r42 = FFFFFFFF r43 = FFFFFFFF r44 = FFFFFFFF                                                                          

r45 = FFFFFFFF r46 = FFFFFFFF r47 = FFFFFFFF r48 = 0        r49 = 62032BD0                                                                          

r50 = 0        r51 = 0        r52 = 0        r53 = 3041F001 r54 = 0                                                                   

r55 = 30410000 r56 = FFFFFFFF r57 = FFFFFFFF r58 = 0        r59 = 61F284                                                                       

r60 = FFFFFFFF r61 = FFFFFFFF r62 = 0        r63 = 604409C0                                                           

sreg     = 3401C103 mdlo_hi    = 0        mdlo        = C350                                                            

mdhi_hi  = 0        mdhi       = 0        badvaddr_hi = FFFFFFFF                                                                

badvaddr = FFFFFFFF cause      = FFFFFFFF epc_hi      = 0                                                         

epc      = 604409C4 err_epc_hi = FFFFFFFF err_epc     = FFFFFFFF                                                                

%ERR-1-FATAL: Fatal error interrupt, reloading                                              

 err_stat=0x10              

=== Flushing messages (00:00:08 UTC Mon Mar 1 1993) ===                                                       

Queued messages:                

No fault history 0xFFFFFFFF. Need 11.1 (2) or                                             

                                            higher ROM                                                      

-Traceback= 0 0               

*** System received a System Error ***                                      

signal= 0x16, code= 0x0, context= 0x61f10528                                            

PC = 0x60403f24, Cause = 0x20, Status Reg = 0x34018002                                                      

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                                                                              

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.                                         

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memory                                                 

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled                                                             

open: file "c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin" not found                                             

open(): Open Error = -1                       

loadprog: error - on file open                              

boot: cannot load "flash:c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin"                                                

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                                                                              

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.                                         

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memory                                                 

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled                                                             

program load complete, entry point: 0x80008000, size: 0xb4df18                                                              

Self decompressing the image : #################################################                                                                                

##########################################################                                                         

] 

Smart Init is enabled                     

smart init is sizing iomem                          

  ID            MEMORY_REQ                 TYPE                                               

000037          0X00056400 Combination Single Ethernet 2 WAN                                                            

000037          0X00056400 Combination Single Ethernet 2 WAN                                                            

                0X000F3BB0 public buffer pools                                              

                0X00211000 public particle pools                                                

TOTAL:          0X003B13B0                          

If any of the above Memory Requirements are                                           

"UNKNOWN", you may be using an unsupported                                          

configuration or there is a software problem and                                                

system operation may be compromised.                                    

Rounded IOMEM up to: 4Mb.                         

Using 3 percent iomem. [4Mb/128Mb]                                  

              Restricted Rights Legend                                      

Use, duplication, or disclosure by the Government is                                                    

subject to restrictions as set forth in subparagraph                                                    

(c) of the Commercial Computer Software - Restricted                                                    

Rights clause at FAR sec. 52.227-19 and subparagraph                                                    

(c) (1) (ii) of the Rights in Technical Data and Computer                                                         

Software clause at DFARS sec. 252.227-7013.                                           

           cisco Systems, Inc.                              

           170 West Tasman Drive                                

           San Jose, California 95134-                                     

Cisco Internetwork Operating System Softwarery                                          

IOS (tm) 3600 Software (C3640-IK9S-M), Version 12.2(10b), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                                                 

program load complete, entry 

Copyright (c) 1986-2002 by cisco Systems, Inc.                                              

Compiled Thu 11-Jul-02 14:58 by pwade#####################################

Image text-base: 0x60008930, data-base: 0x61236000                                    

#############

%ERR-1-GT64010: Fatal error, Parity error on master read#### [OK                                                

 cause=0x0110E083, mask=0x0CD01F00, real_cause=0x00100000                     

smart init is sizing iomem         

 bus_err_high=0x00000000, bus_err_low=0x32000000, addr_decode_err=0x14000470                                   

000037          0X00056400 Combination S

r0  = FFFFFFFF r1  = FFFFFFFF r2  = 0        r3  = 61C80000                    

If any of the above Memory Requirements are          

r20 = 0        r21 = 60403F00 r22 = FFFFFFFF r23 = FFFF00FF r24 = 0upported                                          

configuration or

r25 = 62032BA0 r26 = 0        r27 = 62032B9C r28 = 0        r29 = 62032B98     

system operation may be compromised.                                

r30 = 0        r31 = 62032B94 r32 = FFFFFFFF r33 = FFFFFFFF r34 = FFFFFFFFem. [4Mb/128Mb]                                  

              Restricte

r35 = FFFFFFFF r36 = FFFFFFFF r37 = FFFFFFFF r38 = FFFFFFFF r39 = FFFFFFFF disclosure by the Government is                                          

epc      = 604409C4 err_epc_hi = FFFFFFFF err_epc     = FFFFFFFF                            

Compiled Thu 11-Jul-02 14:58 by pwa

%ERR-1-FATAL: Fatal error interrupt, reloadingxt-base: 0x60008930, data-base: 0x61236000    

 err_stat=0x10              

=== Flushing messages (00:00:08 UTC Mon Mar 1 1993) ===ror on master read                                     

Queued messages: 

 cause=0x0110E

No fault history 0xFFFFFFFF. Need 11.1 (2) or                                             

                                            higher ROM000, addr_decode_err=0x14000470                       

-Traceback= 0 0               

*** System received a System Error ***  = FFFFFFFF r2  = 0        r3  = 61C8

signal= 0x16, code= 0x0, context= 0x61f10528                                  

r5  = B  

PC = 0x60403f24, Cause = 0x20, Status Reg = 0x34018002= 2                                                   

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT REL r13 =                                                   

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled                                        

r25 = 62032BA0 r26 =

open: file "c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin" not found2032B98                                      

open(): Open Error = -1            

r30 = 0   

loadprog: error - on file openFFF r33 = FFFFFFFF r34 = FFFFF

boot: cannot load "flash:c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin"                            

r35 = FFFFFFFF r36 

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                                                 

r40 = FFFFFFFF r41 = FFFFFFF

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.FFFF                                     

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memoryFF r46 = FFFFFFFF r47 = FFFFFFFF r48 = 0        r

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode                                         

sreg     = 3401C103 mdlo_hi    = 0        md

] 

Smart Init is enabled                     

smart init is sizing iomem  

mdhi_hi  = 0        mdh

  ID            MEMORY_REQ                 TYPE                                               

000037          0X00056400 Combination Single Ethernet 2 WAN    = 0                                                     

000037          0X00056400 Combination Single Ethernet 2 WANFFFFFFFF                                                    

                0X000F3BB0 public buffer poolspt, reloading                                 

If any of the above Memory Requirements are                                         

"UNKNOWN", you may be using an unsupportedhigher ROM                                

configuration or there is a software problem and     

*** System received a System Error ***    

system operation may be compromised.gnal= 0x16, code= 0x0, context= 0x61

Rounded IOMEM up to: 4Mb.                        

Using 3 percent iomem. [4Mb/128Mb]us Reg = 0x34018002               

              Restricted Rights Legend

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2

Use, duplication, or disclosure by the Government is                                                    

subject to restrictions as set forth in subparagraphc.                                         

C3600 pr

(c) of the Commercial Computer Software - Restricted                                     

System Boots

           San Jose, California 95134-1706 RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                   

Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software           

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Syst

IOS (tm) 3600 Software (C3640-IK9S-M), Version 12.2(10b), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)ytes of main memory                                                 

Main memory

Copyright (c) 1986-2002 by cisco Systems, Inc.ed                                            

Compiled Thu 11-Jul-02 14:58 by pwadete, entry point: 0x80008000, size: 0x

Image text-base: 0x60008930, data-base: 0x                         

Smart Init is enabled                     

smart init is

r0  = FFFFFFFF r1  = FFFFFFFF r2  = 0        r3  = 61C80000 r4  = 0               TYPE                                               

r5  = B        r6  = FFFFFFFF r7  = BFC00000 r8  = 0        r9  = 2                                                    

000037        

r10 = 0        r11 = 0        r12 = 0        r13 = 0        r14 = 0                                      

                0X000F3BB0 p

r15 = 0        r16 = 0        r17 = C100     r18 = 0        r19 = 3401C101      0X00211000 public particle pools                                    

r20 = 0        r21 = 60403F00 r22 = FFFFFFFF                    

           cisco Systems, Inc.

sreg     = 3401C103 mdlo_hi    = 0        mdlo        = C350ve                                

           San Jose, Cali

mdhi_hi  = 0        mdhi       = 0        badvaddr_hi = FFFFFFFFsco Internetwork Operating System Software                      

badvaddr = FFFFFFFF cause      = FFFFFFFF epc_hi      = 0M), Version 12.2(10b), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)            

epc      = 604409C4 err_epc_hi = FFFFFFFF err_epc     = FFFFFFFF   

Copyright (c) 1986-2002 by cisco Systems, Inc.             

%ERR-1-FATAL: Fatal error interrupt, reloading1-Jul-02 14:58 by pwade                       

 err_stat=0x10Image text-bas

=== Flushing messages (00:00:08 UTC Mon Mar 1 1993) ===                            

%ERR-1-GT64010: Fatal er

Queued messages:on master read  

No fault history 0xFFFFFFFF. Need 11.1 (2) or        

 cause=0x0110E083, mask=0x0CD01F00, 

r15 = 0        

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.   r19 = 3401C101                        

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memory

r20 = 0        r21 = 60403F00 r22 = FFFFFFFF r23

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled                        

r25 = 62032BA0 r26 = 0        r27 = 

open: file "c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin" not found                                             

open(): Open Error = -1                       

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)                                                            

r40 = FFFFFFFF r4

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc. r44 = FFFFFFFF                          

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memory45 = FFFFFFFF r46 = FFFFFFFF r47 = FFFFFFFF r48 =

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled                                    

r50 = 0        r51 = 0  

program load complete, entry point: 0x80008000, size: 0xb4df18                                              

r55 = 30410000 

Self decompressing the image : #################################################                                                    

r60 = FFFFFFFF r61 = FFFFFF

##########################################################                                

000037          0X00056400 Combination Single Ethernet 2 WAN604409C4 err_epc_hi = FFFFFFFF err_epc     = FFFFFFFF       

                0X000F3BB0 public buffer pools          

%ERR-1-FATAL: Fatal error interrup

                0X00211000 public particle pools         

 err_stat=0x10              

=== Flu

TOTAL:          0X003B13B0C Mon Mar 1 1993) ===     

If any of the above Memory Requirements are     

Queued messages:                

No 

"UNKNOWN", you may be using an unsupported                                          

configuration or there is a software problem andgher ROM                                        

system operation may be compromised.         

(c) of the Commercial Computer Software - RestrictedSystems, Inc.                                       

Rights clause at FAR sec. 52.227-19 and subparagraph                                                

Mai

(c) (1) (ii) of the Rights in Technical Data and Computer                                                         

Software clause at DFARS sec. 252.227-7013.t found                                    

           cisco Systems, Inc.1                       

loadp

           170 West Tasman Drive                      

boot: can

           San Jose, California 95134-                                     

Copyright (c) 1986-2002 by cisco Systems, Inc.                                       

Main m

Compiled Thu 11-Jul-02 14:58 by pwadeh parity disabled                    

Image text-base: 0x60008930, data-base: 0x61236000load complete, entry point: 0x80008000, size: 0xb4

%ERR-1-GT64010: Fatal error, Parity error on master read       

Self decompressing the image : #################

 cause=0x0110E083, mask=0x0CD01F00, real_cause=0x00100000                                                      

##

 bus_err_high=0x00000000, bus_err_low=0x32000000, addr_decode_err=0x14000470K                                                                           

r0  = FFFFFFFF r1  = FFFFFFFF r2  = 0        r3  = 61C80000nit is sizing iomem                          

r20 = 0        r21 = 60403F00 r22 = FFFFFFFF r23 = FFFF00FF r24 = 0                                        

TOTAL:          0X003B13B0

r25 = 62032BA0 r26 = 0        r27 = 62032B9C r28 = 0        r29 = 62032B98                                       

"UNKNOWN", you may be using an uns

r30 = 0        r31 = 62032B94 r32 = FFFFFFFF r33 = FFFFFFFF r34 = FFFFFFFFs a software problem and                                                

s

r35 = FFFFFFFF r36 = FFFFFFFF r37 = FFFFFFFF r38 = FFFFFFFF r39 = FFFFFFFFnded IOMEM up to: 4Mb.                         

Using 3 percent iomem. [4 

Rights clause at FAR sec. 52.227-19 an

r55 = 30410000 r56 = FFFFFFFF r57 = FFFFFFFF r58 = 0        r59 = 61F284C8(ii) of the Rights in Technical Data and Computer                         

r60 = FFFFFFFF r61 = FFFFFFFF r62 = 0        r63 = 604409C0c. 252.227-7013.                                           

sreg     = 3401C103 mdlo_hi    = 0        mdlo        = C350 

           170 West Tasman Drive                          

mdhi_hi  = 0        mdhi       = 0        badvaddr_hi = FFFFFFFF                          

=== Flushing messages (00:00:08 UTC Mon Mar 1 1993) ===

Queued messages:

No fault history 0xFFFFFFFF. Need 11.1 (2) or

                                            higher ROM

-Traceback= 0 0

*** System received a System Error ***

signal= 0x16, code= 0x0, context= 0x61f10528

PC = 0x60403f24, Cause = 0x20, Status Reg = 0x34018002

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memory

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled

open: file "c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin" not found

open(): Open Error = -1

loadprog: error - on file open

boot: cannot load "flash:c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin"

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.

----------

## tutaepaki

Can't help much with the error, but it looks like the memory is broken. Check to see that it is seated properly - if you are lucky, it's only the memory is unseated after transport.

With regards to the PC port, your DB25 could be either a parallel port, or a serial. If it's a female plug, it's a parallel port, if it's male, it's a serial. (It's probably also got some identifying symbol to tell you what it is)

----------

## cach0rr0

 *twister666 wrote:*   

>  Learning from books is one thing and learning with hands on is something completely different.

 

Should look at something like this

http://www.gns3.net/

----------

## twister666

I just reseated all memory modules and still the same thing. Dunno what to do. From reading the error messages it looks like something frong with corrupted bin file. I assume it is in the flash memory or maybe not.  :Sad: 

Thank you guys for staying with me. Hopefully it can be fixed.

----------

## keyson

Hi,

Looks like you have a corrupt NVRAM file.

Can not remember how it was done to fix this.

But it was something about sending a break and changing the configuration register,

that is default set to 0x2102.

If the NVRAM not holds any config it should show:

```

Would you like to enter the initial configuration dialog? 

[yes/no]: no

```

As it is loading the IOS but hang on reading the NVRAM.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> program load complete, entry point: 0x80008000, size: 0xb4df18
> 
> Self decompressing the image : #################################################
> ...

 

IOS is loaded [OK]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Smart Init is enabled
> 
> smart init is sizing iomem
> ...

 

Error on reading router config. This is hold in the NVRAM.

Check the book for router boot up stages.

Or 1.1.4.1 Router Boot-up Process in CCNA Exploration. (If you are enrolled)

----------

## twister666

keyson thank you for your time. So it means the equipment is good just need to find a way to reinstall or reconfigure NVRAM. 

Since I am not shown any option to reconfigure does it mean that I have no configuration in my NVRAM?

I am half way in my ISND1 and the portion that talks about router boot up process is very vague. It says first router goes through POST, then it loads IOS (since you said that it loaded sucessfully I assume POST didnt find any errors). Then this is followed by loading configuration file which seems not to be found or corrupt (if i understand it correctly). My book assumes that it loads successfully and presents basic configurations but nothing saying about problems. I've searched internet for 2 days and still didnt find how to solve it. If you have any idea what I can try please let me know. Really appreciate your help!

----------

## keyson

OK.

You have some configuration in the NVRAM. That is why you don't get the:

 Would you like to enter the initial configuration dialog?

[yes/no]: no 

But it seems to be corrupt.

Then it may be that it is set to boot from tftp as it search for 'c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin'

And it is not saved to the flash, as it can't find it there. Then the config may be for that image.

So when it bootstrap  Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

and run the IOS (tm) 3600 Software (C3640-IK9S-M), Version 12.2(10b), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

the config may be wrong.

So if you can get hold of the c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin for the router.

----------

## twister666

Ok I managed to get to rommon. 

I errased my flash with 

> confreg 0x2000

> reset 

now I get this: 

System Bootstrap, Version 11.1(20)AA2, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Copyright (c) 1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.

C3600 processor with 131072 Kbytes of main memory

Main memory is configured to 64 bit mode with parity disabled

rommon 1 >

----------

## twister666

If I find the file "c3640-js-mz.122-28.bin" and download on my computer how should it be installed? I will try to find it from google but maybe you can advise me. Thanks

----------

## keyson

OK.

Now don't forget to reset the configuration register to 0x2102.

When you can access the router I think you have the scaled down IOS loaded.

Now you have commands to load a IOS into memory.

Fix a tftp server on your linux computer. Put the IOS file on this and use the 

```

copy tftp: flash:

```

To load the ios from the tftp server to the flash.

It is all described here.

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/routers/ps259/products_tech_note09186a00801fc986.shtml

----------

## keyson

BTW is any of the other routers working? 

In that case you can use the ios from that. Think it

is described on the previous link I gave you how to backup the ios.

Then you can keep it on the tftp server.

----------

## twister666

keystone thank you so much for helping out. I will try to follow these steps later tonight. I just received 2 more units with newest ios and will read later tonight on how to transfer ios from one router to the other. i am still not familiar with tftp but I think it is should be simple enough especially with instructions you provided me with. I will update how it goes. Thank you so much again.

----------

## CiSC

The procedure to download the IOS from a tftp server is a little bit different (from copy tftp: flash:) if you are in rommon.

Take a look at this: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/routers/ps259/products_tech_note09186a008015bf9e.shtml

If I remember correctly the ip address is assigned to the first *ethernet card of the router so you have to plug the cable in the correct interface.

If it doesn't work you can try to "inject" the IOS via the xmodem protocol directly from the console port (just consider the console bitrate before proceding with this method  :Wink: 

----------

